# Problem with the keyboard and mouse with KVM switch



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

I've got two PCs connected to single monitor, keyboard and mouse via a KVM switch. My keyboard is a Logitech G110 (USB wired) Gaming Keyboard. My mouse is a Logitech Invisible Wireless mouse. My problem is that often when connected to the KVM switch all inputs and outputs work except the keyboard and the mouse. The port indicator selector light which normally is ON steady is now flashing. This is my second Airlink 101 KVM switch and I tried them also with an IOGear KVM Switch Model # GCS632U. There is nothing wrong with the mouse or the keyboard because when connected directly to either PC they work. My question is: Is there a compatibility issue with certain keyboard and mouse models when used with KVM switches, by this I mean that some keyboards (particularly gaming keyboards) and mice may require more power and the KVM USB circuit has power limitation. At present I am left switching the keyboard and the mouse USBs directly to the PC I wish to use.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I recently started using a KVM switch with a 2 computer/1 monitor and 1 keyboard and 1 mouse setup, so my knowledge and input is limited.
If I'm correct, both the keyboard and mouse need to be hard-wired (USB or PS/2) to the KVM switch. 
If you're using a USB keyboard, try using a USB mouse instead of a wireless one.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

Frank: I have a wired keyboard and a wireless mouse. I replaced the wireless mouse with a wired USB mouse but the problem still persisted. I returned the IOGear KVM switch to Frys after explaining what my problem was. After talking to one of their techs, as I suspected it was my gaming keyboard that was causing the problem. The tech said he had experienced similar problems. Apparently some gaming keyboards, but not all, are a bit more power demanding which affects the performance of the USB circuit in the KVM switch. The solution is if I am to keep my gaming keyboard is to buy a higher quality KVM switch costing over a hundred bucks. What to do what to do. I think I'll keep using my older Airlink 101 KVM switch and connect the keyboard and the mouse to whatever PC I wish to use. Can't have it all.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I bought a "Linkskey" brand 2-port USB model which is powered by the computer tower's USB ports.
It sounds like you need a more expensive model that's electrically powered.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## donsor (Jul 12, 2008)

I contacted the Logitech tech support and I was informed that the problem I am experiencing is not a power but a compatibility issue. I was told that my gaming keyboard has no special power requirement but that they may not work with certain model or brand KVM switches. Guess the thing to do is either not use a KVM switch or not use a gaming keyboard, or as you said get a more expensive KVM switch, all of which are unsatisfactory. Presently I just switch keyboard and mouse USB connectors from one PC to the other however I will try purchasing an AC powered USB hub and try that.


----------

